# Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander



## Carphunter81 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffe es gibt einen solchen Thread nicht schon.
Konnte aber über die SuFu leider nichts finden.

Würde gerne im Winter (Januar - März, genaue Zeit bin ich flexibel) zum Fischen fahren.
Da ich gerne mal an ein Gewässer fahren würde, an dem man gut unsere Stachelritter fangen kann bin ich über Google auf Hollands Diep gestoßen.

Vom Fischbestand her wäre es genau das, was ich mir vorstelle.
Leider konnte ich in keinem Bericht etwas davon sehen, ob man dort auch im Winter (Jan - März) gut angeln kann (und natürlich auch fangen  ).

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung an diesem Gewässer?
Kann man dort zu o.g. Zeit erfolgreich auf Barsch/Zander angeln?
Was wäre die beste Zeit, die Ihr empfehlen würdet.

Gibt es auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (evtl. Hütte) direkt am Wasser, bei dem auch ein Boot dabei ist.
Boot sollte Platz für 3 Pers. bieten.

Sorry für so viele Fragen, aber leider konnte ich in der SuFu nicht wirklich etwas finden.

Danke im Voraus
Claus


----------



## Carphunter81 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

keiner Info´s? #c


----------



## fischhändler (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Hallo 
schau mal auf die NKS Seite,
da findest du bestimmt ein paar Infos


----------



## Carphunter81 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Sonst keiner Info?


----------



## roofvis (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Bleib zu Hause! Da gibt es keine Boote zu mieten und vom Ufer macht es wenig Sinn:m


----------



## Carphunter81 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Ok
Danke für den Tipp.

Gibt es sonst gute Alternativen, wo ich mein Vorhaben umsetzen könnte?
Hätte jmd. Vorschläge. Wäre super.

Besten Dank
Claus


----------



## Kamperfoelie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Hallo, ich komme ja aus Holland, wohne aber schon lange in Saarbrücken. Hollands Diep ist ein sehr großes Gewässer. Ohne irgendwelche Kenntnisse jeglicher Winterangelplätze würde ich dort nicht hinfahren. Ein Boot braucht man sowieso. 
Das beste Zanderwasser überhaupt in den Niederlanden ist das Noordzeekanal (Amsterdam). Ich habe dort mehrmals mit Boot geangelt und sehr gut gefangen. Das letzte mal hatten wir 89 Zander zu viert! Vom Ufer aus geht aber auch. 
Gruß


----------



## Speedy585 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Wie groß (klein) war denn die Durchschnittsgröße am Nordzeekanal??
 Da Hoffe ich doch lieber auf einen richtigen Zander aus Hollands Dieps.
 Und beim ersten Besuch auf so einem Gewässer sollte man das Geld in einem Guide investieren, zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus


----------



## Kamperfoelie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Durchscnhittsgröße zwischen 40 und 50 würde ich sagen, mit einigen Fischen über sechzig, also eher kleine Zander. Aber dafür viele Bisse. Solche Mengen an Zander gibt es eigentlich nur im Noordzeekanaal.
Stimmt, wer einen richtigen großen Zander fangen möchte, ist dort eher fehl am Platz.


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

@Kamperfoelie

Kann ich den Nordzeekanal mit dem Binnen-Schein befahren oder ist da der See notwenig? 

Ausreichend großes Boot ist vorhanden (Alumacraft...)

Und falls du eine nette Unterkunft in der Nähe vom Nordzeekanal kennst, wäre ich über einen Tip dankbar =) 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## zanderzone (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

Naja.. Ob der NSK das beste Gewässer ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. War dort auch schon sehr oft und die Stückzahlen sind wirklich gut, aber wie schon geschrieben sehr viele kleine.
Das beste Zandergewässer ist für mich ganz klar das Haringvliet, was Stückzahl und Größe angeht!
Aber der NSK ist wirklich ein Top gewässer.. Gute Barsche hat man dort auch immer regelmäßig..


----------



## Daniel1983 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*

welcher Lappen wird im NSK benötigt See oder Binne?


----------



## zorra (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hollands Diep im Winter auf Barsch & Zander*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> welcher Lappen wird im NSK benötigt See oder Binne?


 ...Binnen...Unterkunft kannste vor Amsterdam in Vinkeveen in het Meertije (googeln)finden dann kannste Notfalls auch noch auf den Plaasen fischen...gute Hechte, Barsche und Zander....ganz in der Nähe Gooimeer,Lostrechteplassen,IJ-Kanal...wie es dort zur Zeit aussieht weiss ich nicht...HD-HV bringen zur Zeit wenn überhaupt kleine Fische.
gr.zorra


----------

